
The World's First Home Robotic Chef Can Cook Over 100 Meals - eplanit
http://www.forbes.com/sites/eustaciahuen/2016/10/31/the-worlds-first-home-robotic-chef-can-cook-over-100-meals
======
LordWinstanley
>>choose your recipe, place the individual pre-packaged containers of
measured, washed and cut ingredients (that you could order through Moley) on
designated spots, and press “start”

When cooking, preparing the ingredients is the boring bit. I want my robot
chef to be able to peel spuds and slice onions for me and then wash up
afterwards. I can do the 'shoving the results in a frying pan' bit myself!

------
w_t_payne
[https://www.seedrs.com/moley](https://www.seedrs.com/moley)

------
inimino
Robot kitchens are a great idea but I suspect motion capture isn't going to be
how it happens.

